# Extended lactation



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Anyone had their does on extended lactation? Was it intentional or unintentional? Did it work well for you? All thoughts welcome.

I've heard of does milking many years between kids. Seem like it would be much easier on their bodies. Since I'm only milking for home use and have just 2 does I'm considering it. My understanding is milk production will drop down during winter then pick back up in spring. They will produce less then a second lactation but it will be higher in fat and protein.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I have a friend that does that with her toggs.
Toggs are bred to do that but not every togg.

Alpines can also be in milk for so long. A few breeders around me have 15.-2 gallon milkers that take them 1-2 months to dry off.


My thought is you should have a doe that produces over 1 gallon a day and you should have more than 2.
My friend only has 2 to feed (her and her husband and she makes cheese) and she has 4.
They don't all get 1 gallon though. One gets 3/4, 2 get 1 gallon, and 1 gets 1/2.
You also want to think about what may happen if production goes down, will you have enough milk?

I like to think of it that if for whatever apparent reason they all dropped in production by 1-2 quarts if I will have enough coming in.
Last year I had 2 does, one got 1/2 gallon(she now gets 1 gallon) and the other got 1 gallon.
The one who got 1 gallon always seemed to fluctuate and most times we didn't have enough milk.
I take this into consideration as when it gets closer to dry them off they are only producing 1-2 quarts a day and sometimes even 1 pint. So when it gets colder you might not want to go out to the barn for 1 quart total.

Also what you want to do to ensure they have more milk and for 3+ years (other than good blood lines) is make sure they are in their second year before breeding them. The breeder I have talked with says that when they are of full size they will produce more and more consistently than if they were bred young.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

When I decided to retire my then 8 year old ND/Pygmy cross doe with her freshening in February of 2008, I milked her for 26 months....her production did dwindle considerably as she had previously been trained to dry off for Fall breeding, the last 6 months she was giving just a pint a day but though it was just enough for myself and my hubby, it warmed my heart to see such an eager to please girl. The day she dropped further and I chose to dry her off literally broke my heart because she didn't seem to understand that her milk stand time was no longer needed....Yes, I tend to place human feelings on animals but I love my goats and they love me.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

yep - this is pretty common practice in Australia. Lots of people myself included 'milk through' so the doe only kids every other year. If you have two girls you can breed one each year and have milk all year round. If you get the right genetics the milk wont drop off. Mum's saanen doe is up to 17 months in milk and still giving 3.5L per day (I just looked it up and 3.5L is 0.93 gallons)

All four of my girls are kidding down this year but I plan on milking two of them through - I think they might have the genetics to be able to do it, well I hope so - the other two I know have the ability to do it but I want more kids out of them so they will kid down next year as well


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

That's for the great input. I'm getting a new LaMancha milker within the next month. The breeder maintains excellent records on all his does and has for several generations. Genetically I'm confident "new doe" can milk through. My current Nubian doe I'm not sure about. She was from a sort of backyard breeder and at the end of her lactation when I got her. She's my first goat so I bought her with my heart. 

@Jesse. Interesting about not breeding until 2 years. I had not heard that. Unfortunately for these girls it's too late to hold off but maybe I'll try it in the future.

@Liz. I just read a similar story. Of a doe only milking a few cups a day after a 8 year lactation! But she loved being milked and the companionship of her human so much they kept at it. They really are precious creatures. 

@Keren. Sounds like your mom has a great milker! I'm jealous. I'm sure I'll want some kids in the future too. 2 years sounds very reasonable.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I wanted to try to milk my oldest Saanen doe through after breeding this year. But, she didn't settle, so no milk from her this year. I hope the 2 year old got breed and I will see how she produces before making a comitment to milk her through. The youngest one is a Nubian/Saanen cross so i will have to wait and see with her too. I would love it if one would be able to milk through!


----------

